# Noob Question about flash



## cardonalj (Mar 14, 2012)

I may be answering my own question here but I figured I'd give it a shot. I have a 40D. I also have a 430 EX II. Now i was told that I cannot trigger my 430EX as a slave with another 430EX set as Master. I was also told, that if I were to get another 430EX II, I still wouldnt be able to set one as master and the other as slave. (Apparently the 60D can do this with its pop up flash). So essentially, does that mean I have to buy a 580EX II to act as my trigger for my 430EX? Could I just buy the ST-E2 (transmitter) and use THAT to trigger my 430EX? Or can I essentially do both???


----------



## shortpants (Mar 14, 2012)

Tired and have had a glass of wine, but yes you are right, the 430EX will not work as a master. You don't need a 580EX to act as a trigger, I use el cheapo triggers to fire my 430 and vivitar 285. That being said you have to work manually that way, no E-TTL.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 15, 2012)

cardonalj said:


> I may be answering my own question here but I figured I'd give it a shot. I have a 40D. I also have a 430 EX II. Now i was told that I cannot trigger my 430EX as a slave with another 430EX set as Master. I was also told, that if I were to get another 430EX II, I still wouldnt be able to set one as master and the other as slave. (Apparently the 60D can do this with its pop up flash). So essentially, does that mean I have to buy a 580EX II to act as my trigger for my 430EX? Could I just buy the ST-E2 (transmitter) and use THAT to trigger my 430EX? Or can I essentially do both???


That is correct.  The 430EX (version I or II), is not a 'master' in Canon's wireless system.  So you cannot use it to trigger a 'slave' flash (in the Canon system).  You could get an ST-E2, which is a master unit without a flash, or you could get a master flash unit; 550EX, 580EX, 580EXII, 600EX.

Another option would be to get a set of flash triggers.  The Pocket Wizard TT line of triggers/receivers will give you the same functionality as the Canon system.  

Either way, it's not a cheap option.  However, if you don't need or want the functionality of the Canon system (E-TTL flash metering etc.) you can use 'simple' radio triggers.  They only tell the flash when to fire, so there is no auto metering (flash and likely camera have to be in manual mode), but this is the system that most photographers have been using for off-camera flash for many years.  Radio triggers can be had as cheap as $40 a set (maybe less)  but quality is hit and miss.  Wireless Trigger - Gadget Infinity

My suggestion for a good trigger (maybe the best simple trigger) would be the new Pocket Wizard PlusIII units. PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver | Remote Flash & Camera Triggering


----------



## boofoo502 (Mar 15, 2012)

Another option is a wired connection.


----------

